# deprecation of drm-legacy-kmod



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

For those using graphics/drm-legacy-kmod:




__





						[ports] Revision 546119
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




Mentioned e-mail:




__





						deprecation of drm-legacy-kmod
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2020)

Note that the expiration date is set for 31 Dec. 2020.


----------

